
Supreme Court Says Kids Can Sue Trump Over Climate Change - lisper
https://www.motherjones.com/environment/2018/07/supreme-court-says-kids-can-sue-trump-over-climate-change/
======
sharemywin
How's that going to work. each child is injured in the amount of 100k in the
year 2100.

Great here is a US treasury bond payable in 2100. Now go take that to the
bank.

